# Η χούντα έπεσε το 1974 (και πήρε μαζί της και την Κύπρο)



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

drazen said:


> Στην Ελλάδα θα γίνει ακριβώς το ίδιο και, να μου το θυμηθείς, θα φταίει η αριστερά, στην οποία και θα πασάρουν την πατάτα, όταν όλα θα έχουν κριθεί (δεν αργεί πολύ εκείνη η μέρα).



Να ένας εκπληκτικά ωραίος τρόπος να προκαταλάβεις και να δικαιολογήσεις την αναπόφευκτη και θεαματικότατη κωλοτούμπα που πιθανότατα θα δούμε... "Δεν φταίμε εμείς αν ξεχάσαμε τι λέγαμε και κάνουμε άλλ' αντ' άλλων. Ήταν ήδη αργά". Τότε τι φαγωθήκατε να ζητάτε εκλογές; (Προφανώς το ερώτημα δεν απευθύνεται στον Ντράζεν).
Μόνο που τότε, εκτός από την Ελλάδα -η οποία έτσι κι αλλιώς πάει ήδη άπατη- θα πρέπει να αποχαιρετίσουμε και την Αριστερά. Ή, τουλάχιστον, το κομμάτι της που θα έχει κληθεί να εφαρμόσει όσα διακηρύσσει. Και να δούμε πόσες θα γίνουν οι συνιστώσες μετά την πολυδιάσπαση...



> Ως ελευθερία θεωρώ την ύπαρξη δωρεάν και δίχως όρους περίθαλψης, παιδείας και υγείας, όπως ακριβώς δωρεάν προσφέρονται η ασφάλεια, η απονομή δικαιοσύνης και οι ψεκασμοί από τα ματ.



Λάθος. Αυτός δεν είναι ο ορισμός της ελευθερίας, αλλά του κοινωνικού κράτους πρόνοιας. Οι λόγοι της σημερινής κατάρρευσής του είναι εν πολλοίς γνωστοί και μια συζήτηση πάνω σ' αυτό το θέμα θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα, αλλά η σχέση του με την ελευθερία όπως την εννοείς είναι μάλλον δευτερεύουσα. 
Όσο για το αν υπάρχει ελευθερία λόγων και έργων σήμερα στην Ελλάδα, θα το διαπιστώσεις αν ανοίξεις, για παράδειγμα, ένα βράδυ το Extra 3, και ακούσεις τον Τράγκα. Α, και σήμερα έχουμε πάλι απεργίες και συλλαλητήρια. Στη χούντα ήμουν μικρή, αλλά θυμάμαι πως τέτοια πράγματα δεν είχαμε, αν μ' εννοείς. Και ακόμα και για να τραγουδήσουν το _βάλε κι άλλο πιάτο στο τραπέζι_, οι δικοί μου κλείνανε τις μπαλκονόπορτες.
Όσο για κουβέντες του τύπου _δεν έχουμε δημοκρατία_, _η χούντα δεν έπεσε το εβδομήντα τρία _και τα παρόμοια, εκτός του ότι είναι ανιστόρητα, με ενοχλούν αφάνταστα όχι μόνο επειδή υποτιμούν τη νοημοσύνη μου (και αυτού που τα λέει, βέβαια, αλλά σκασίλα μου), αλλά επειδή συνήθως απέχουν μόνο μια ανάσα από το "ε, ρε, Παπαδόπουλος που μας χρειάζεται".

Κι όσο για την κατανάλωση και την καταστροφή των πόρων ως αποκλειστικό "προνόμιο" και κατάρα του καπιταλισμού, καπιταλισμό είχαν στην Κίνα του Μάο όταν αποψίλωναν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες στρέμματα δάσους προκειμένου να πετύχουν τους στόχους άλλου ενός πενταετούς προγράμματος;
Αλλά θα ήθελα να δω και τι θα απαντούσαμε στον σημερινό Κινέζο που δουλεύει σαν το σκυλί και ενδεχομένως ονειρεύεται μια μέρα να αποκτήσει δικό του κουρσάκι, όπως "εμείς". Ότι δεν δικαιούται, γιατί μας τέλειωσαν οι πόροι κι αυτοί είναι μιλιούνια; Ή ότι δεν το χρειάζεται εκεί στον κομμουνιστικό παράδεισο που ζει;
Πράγματι,


> Τί να πρωτοπεί κανείς...



Mod: Μεταφορά από εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα του καταναλωτισμού πάντως, και της εξάντλησης των φυσικών πόρων του πλανήτη, είναι κάτι που δεν φαίνεται να έχει γίνει ευρέως κατανοητό στις δυτικές κοινωνίες. 
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=interactive-how-much-is-left



bernardina said:


> Όσο για κουβέντες του τύπου _δεν έχουμε δημοκρατία_, _η χούντα δεν έπεσε το εβδομήντα τρία _και τα παρόμοια, εκτός του ότι είναι ανιστόρητα, με ενοχλούν αφάνταστα όχι μόνο επειδή υποτιμούν τη νοημοσύνη μου (και αυτού που τα λέει, βέβαια, αλλά σκασίλα μου), αλλά επειδή συνήθως απέχουν μόνο μια ανάσα από το "ε, ρε, Παπαδόπουλος που μας χρειάζεται".


Μα γιατί το λες αυτό; Είμαι σίγουρη ότι στη χούντα μπορούσε κανείς ελεύθερα να διαδηλώνει στην πλατεία Συντάγματος και να λέει «να καεί, να καεί, το μπουρδέλο η Βουλη», «κρεμάλα στον Παπαδόπουλο», «προδότη Παττακέ», και να ζητάει εκλογές κάθε 3 μήνες.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 7, 2012)

Φυσικά συμφωνώ με και προσκυνώ τον π2 ως συνήθως. Βρε Μπέρνι, με ξένισε και το κομμάτι που κουοτάρει η Παλάβρα. Αυτός π.χ. ή αυτός απέχει μιαν ανάσα από το "Παπαδόπουλος μας χρειάζεται"; Πάμε καλά;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Βρε Πιδύμ' καταρχάς ούτε συμψηφίζω ούτε κατεβάζω τη συζήτηση σε επίπεδο καφενείου. Για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι δεν εννοώ τίποτε διαφορετικό από αυτό που λες κι εσύ στην κατακλείδα σου:


> Τα πρώην «κομμουνιστικά» καθεστώτα είχαν όλα το τικ της διαρκούς ανάπτυξης (με ό,τι το τικ αυτό συναπέφερε) ως απάντησης στην αποτελεσματικότερη παραγωγή πλούτου στον δυτικό κόσμο.


 Μ' αυτή την έννοια, σε τι διαφωνούμε; Πότε έδωσε _οποιοδήποτε _καθεστώς σημασία στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, στη χρηστή εκμετάλλευση των φυσικών πόρων (για τους ανθρώπινους δεν συζητώ, θα πάμε πολύ μακριά), στην πρόνοια για τα απόβλητα της παραγωγής, στην έρευνα και την ανάπτυξη εναλλακτικών τρόπων; Το Θρι Μάιλς Άιλαντ χορεύει χεράκι χεράκι με το Τσερνόμπιλ. Χονδρικά, η διαφορά είναι ότι ο καπιταλισμός -βλέπε κυρίως Αμερική- έριχνε πάντα το βάρος στην ατομική ευμάρεια (κοινωνία της αφθονίας) ενώ τα κράτη του υπαρκτού στη γιγάντωση των λαϊκών δημοκρατιών per se. Σαν να μην υπήρχε αύριο. Και για τους μεν και για τους δε. Αυτό εννοούσα και πιστεύω πως δεν διαφωνείς. ;)

Δύτη, δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι λέει ο αυτός και ο εκείνος. Τη δική σου θέση δεν τη βλέπω (ή κάνω πως δεν) πάνω σ' αυτά που λέω. Ανιστόρητοι και αστήρικτοι αφορισμοί θα με βρίσκουν πάντοτε απέναντί τους απ' όποια χείλη κι αν εκφέρονται. _Ειδικά_ από χείλη ευφυών και κατά δήλωσή τους προοδευτικών, γιατί τότε μυρίζομαι και σκοπιμότητα. Και αρνούμαι να κολυμπήσω μέσα στον χυλό του "δεν έχουμε δημοκρατία" και "η χούντα δεν τελείωσε το εβδομήντα τρία".


----------



## Marinos (Nov 7, 2012)

Η δική μου θέση είναι πολύ κοντά σε αυτόν και σε εκείνον. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό που βλέπουμε έχει χαρακτηριστικά εκτροπής, μιας εκτροπής που δεν μοιάζει με όσες έχουμε γνωρίσει μέχρι τώρα αλλά εκτροπής παρ' όλα αυτά.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Η δική μου θέση είναι πολύ κοντά σε αυτόν και σε εκείνον. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό που βλέπουμε έχει χαρακτηριστικά εκτροπής, μιας εκτροπής που δεν μοιάζει με όσες έχουμε γνωρίσει μέχρι τώρα αλλά εκτροπής παρ' όλα αυτά.



Μαρίνε, επειδή γενικά και αόριστα μπορεί ο καθένας μας να λέει ό,τι θέλει, η δημοκρατία έχει σαφή ορισμό. Είναι το πολίτευμα που, σε αδρές γραμμές, σου εξασφαλίζει συνταγματικά το δικαίωμα του εκλέγειν και του εκλέγεσθαι, του συνδικαλίζεσθαι, και ελευθερία του λόγου. Τι από τα τρία βλέπεις να μην υφίσταται σήμερα; Και μη μου πεις _ναι, αλλά πώς εφαρμόζονται_, γιατί καταλαβαίνεις πού θα οδηγηθούμε, έτσι δεν είναι;
Κι επειδή μίλησες για εκτροπή, μήπως θα ήθελες να σχολιάσεις και να χαρακτηρίσεις την τακτική να ζητούνται εκλογές κάθε τρεις μήνες; Ενώ ο λαός _έχει αποφανθεί_ είτε μας αρέσει η απόφανσή του είτε όχι; Ή μήπως αυτό δεν συνιστά απόπειρα εκτροπής;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 7, 2012)

--Δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω τώρα, θα επανέλθω προς το μεσημέρι (το νωρίτερο)--


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Κι επειδή μίλησες για εκτροπή, μήπως θα ήθελες να σχολιάσεις και να χαρακτηρίσεις την τακτική να ζητούνται εκλογές κάθε τρεις μήνες; Ενώ ο λαός _έχει αποφανθεί_ είτε μας αρέσει η απόφανσή του είτε όχι; Ή μήπως αυτό δεν συνιστά απόπειρα εκτροπής;


Υποτίθεται ότι άλλα είπε προεκλογικά ο Σαμαράς, άλλα είπαν στην τρικομματική συμφωνία, και άλλα μας ζητούν σήμερα να ψηφίσουμε. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να κάνουμε εκλογές για να βγει ο Σύριζα και να εφαρμοστεί το πρόγραμμά του, αφού ο Σύριζα μάς λέει την αλήθεια (και μόνο εγώ το αμφισβητώ αυτό και εκνευρίζομαι).


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2012)

Πάω λίγο πίσω στην κουβέντα: Πριν από πολλά χρόνια, που ήμουν μικρή κι αψίκορη , είχα άθελά μου στενοχωρήσει μιαν αγαπημένη μου φίλη τώρα, συμφοιτήτριά μου τότε, κόρη συντηρητικών δασκάλων από την επαρχία. Είχε κυκλοφορήσει μόλις το _Υπάρχει λόγος σοβαρός_ των Φατμέ, και χωρίς να το πολυσκεφτώ, της έλεγα πόσο ηλίθιος πρέπει να είναι κάποιος που είναι στην ηλικία μας -και μεγαλύτερος- και «δεν θυμάται Χούντα». Γύρισε απορημένη με την κριτική μου, και μου είπε, "μα ούτε εγώ θυμάμαι τη χούντα, στο σπίτι μας δεν είχε τεθεί ποτέ κανένα τέτοιο θέμα, δεν μιλάγαμε πολιτικά, ούτε μας είχε επηρεάσει σε τίποτα."
Θέλω να πω, εξαρτάται κι από πού κοιτάς τα πράγματα.

Πάντως, πέρσι και πρόπερσι, στις πλατείες, ούτε κι εγώ είχα φωνάξει πως _δεν τελείωσε το ’73_. Σήμερα, όπως λέει κι ο Μπουρνάζος, δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρη. :s


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Πάντως, για την κωλοτούμπα της ΝΔ, που υποτίθεται ότι οδηγεί σε έλλειψη νομιμοποίησής της και σε φιλολογίες περί χούντας, νομίζω ότι δεν λαμβάνεται σοβαρά υπόψη μια παράμετρος: πολλοί την ψήφισαν επειδή απλώς τη θεωρούσαν καλύτερη από την άλλη εναλλακτική, και είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν είχαν καμία αμφιβολία για την επερχόμενη κυβίστηση.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Απροπό, επειδή μπορεί να διαβάζουν και άνθρωποι που δεν είχαν γεννηθεί ακόμα, η χούντα έπεσε το '74


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω το "δεν θυμάται χούντα". Τι να θυμάται όποιος ήταν γεννημένος μετά το '60; Οι αναμνήσεις είναι από δεύτερο χέρι και μέσα από τα μάτια του παιδιού. 
Στο σπίτι μας δεν μιλάμε ποτέ για τον εμφύλιο και για πολλά χρόνια νόμιζα ότι οι παππούδες μου με το τέλος του πολέμου ζούσαν ανέμελη ζωή στις εξοχές της Αχαϊας. Μου φαίνεται πολύ λογική αντίδραση, και πολύ πιο χρήσιμη από το μίσος με το οποίο ποτίζουν τα δισέγγονά τους ακόμα πολλοί.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2012)

Elsa said:


> "...στο σπίτι μας δεν είχε τεθεί ποτέ κανένα τέτοιο θέμα, δεν μιλάγαμε πολιτικά, ούτε μας είχε επηρεάσει σε τίποτα."


Ακριβώς έτσι και στο δικό μου σπίτι. Οι γονείς μου, τραπεζικοί υπάλληλοι σε επαρχία, είχαν τον φόβο ότι οποιαδήποτε πολιτική κουβέντα στο σπίτι, που μπορούσε να μεταφερθεί εκτός σπιτιού από ανέμελα παιδικά στόματα, θα μπορούσε να τους προκαλέσει ζημιά στην υπηρεσία τους. Οι πρώτες πολιτικές συζητήσεις που άκουσα στο πατρικό μου σπίτι ήταν όταν ήμουν πολύ μεγάλη. Θυμάμαι μόνο μία κουβέντα: Στις 15 Ιουλίου του 1974, όταν έγινε το πραξικόπημα της χούντας στην Κύπρο, ο πατέρας μου γύρισε στον θείο μου και είπε "Έκαναν το λάθος", εννοώντας ότι η χούντα έκανε το μοιραίο λάθος που θα προκαλούσε την πτώση της -- όπως κι έγινε.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω το "δεν θυμάται χούντα". Τι να θυμάται όποιος ήταν γεννημένος μετά το '60; Οι αναμνήσεις είναι από δέυτερο χέρι και μέσα από τα μάτια του παιδιού.


Τι εννοείς; Πώς δεύτερο χέρι; Όπως λέει κι η Μπέρνι, μέχρι το '74, κάποιος που γεννήθηκε περί το '60 έχει μπόλικα χρόνια να πάρει μυρωδιά.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω το "δεν θυμάται χούντα". Τι να θυμάται όποιος ήταν γεννημένος μετά το '60; Οι αναμνήσεις είναι από δέυτερο χέρι και μέσα από τα μάτια του παιδιού.


SBE, γεννήθηκα το '61, και θυμάμαι _πάρα πολύ καλά!_ Και τη χούντα και τη μεταπολίτευση. Και δεν θα ήταν καθόλου υπερβολή να πω ότι συνειδητοποίησα πως είμαι πολιτικό ον τη βραδιά του Πολυτεχνείου. Αν και παιδάκι της έκτης δημοτικού, όλη νύχτα σπάραξα στο κλάμα επειδή ο πατέρας μου (πολύ λογικά ο άνθρωπος) δεν με άφηνε να πάω να συμπαρασταθώ κι εγώ στους φοιτητές. Τρία χρόνια αργότερα εντάχθηκα σε κόμμα, και η επιλογή δεν ήταν καθόλου τυχαία και άσχετη. Λοιπόν, όταν κάποιος αυτών των ηλικιών σού λέει πως δεν _θυμάται_, ε, μάλλον κάτι άλλο θέλει να πει.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> SBE, γεννήθηκα το '61, και θυμάμαι _πάρα πολύ καλά!_ Και τη χούντα και τη μεταπολίτευση. Και δεν θα ήταν καθόλου υπερβολή να πω ότι συνειδητοποίησα πως είμαι πολιτικό ον τη βραδιά του Πολυτεχνείου. Αν και παιδάκι της έκτης δημοτικού, όλη νύχτα σπάραξα στο κλάμα επειδή ο πατέρας μου (πολύ λογικά ο άνθρωπος) δεν με άφηνε να πάω να συμπαρασταθώ κι εγώ στους φοιτητές. Τρία χρόνια αργότερα εντάχθηκα σε κόμμα, και η επιλογή δεν ήταν καθόλου τυχαία και άσχετη. Λοιπόν, όταν κάποιος αυτών των ηλικιών σού λέει πως δεν _θυμάται_, ε, μάλλον κάτι άλλο θέλει να πει.


Με μια μικρούτσικη διαφορά στη χρονολογία, θα μπορούσα να το έχω γράψει ακριβώς έτσι κι εγώ!


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

Δεύτερο χέρι: πολιτικές συζητήσεις των μεγάλων ή συζητήσεις για τις εμπειρίες τους. 
Μπέρνι, αυτό που λες για το Πολυτεχνείο ήταν αποτέλεσμα των συζητήσεων στο σπίτι σου. 
Κι εγώ θυμάμαι αμυδρά τη μητέρα μου άρτι αφιχθείσα απο Αθήνα να λέει όταν τη ρώτησαν πως ήταν η κατάσταση στην Αθήνα "αχ, μ' αυτά τα παλιόπαιδα, τίποτα δεν θα γίνει, σε λίγες μέρες θα βαρεθούν και θα πάνε σπίτια τους". Και δεν ήξερα για τί μίλαγε, το κατάλαβα πολλά χρόνια μετά. Τώρα αυτό μπορεί να ήταν αποδοκιμασία της κατάστασης, μπορεί να ήταν κουβέντα για να την ακούσω εγώ και να μην πάω να πω καμιά χαζομάρα πουθενά. Και τον πατέρα μου θυμάμαι που τον είχα ρωτήσει τι είχε ψηφίσει στο δημοψήφισμα και μου είχε πει "ό,τι ψήφισαν οι πολλοί". Το οποίο μετέφερα στη μητέρα μου και το βρήκε έξυπνο. 

Αλλά όλα αυτά ανήκουν στα μυστήρια της παιδικής ηλικίας, που το μυαλό γεμίζει τα κενά κατά βούληση και τα περιστατικά παίρνουν περίεργες διαστάσεις.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δευτερο χέρι: πολιτικές συζητήσεις των μεγάλων ή συζητήσεις για τις εμπειρίες τους.
> Μπέρνι, αυτό που λες για το Πολυτεχνείο ήταν αποτέλεσμα των συζητήσεων στο σπίτι σου.
> Αλλά όλα αυτά ανήκουν στα μύστηρια της παιδικής ηλικίας, που το μυαλό γεμίζει τα κενά κατά βούληση και τα περιστατικά παίρνουν περίεργες διαστάσεις.



Βρε συ, ήσουνα στο σπίτι μου και ήξερες τι συζητούσαμε; :lol:
Ε, λοιπόν, σε πληροφορώ ότι έχεις πέσει έτη φωτός έξω! Ο πατέρας μου ήταν δημόσιος υπάλληλος (καθηγητής), δημοκρατικός μεν αλλά μετριοπαθής, και απέφευγε οποιαδήποτε ανοιχτή συζήτηση μπροστά μας, ακριβώς για να μην ξεφύγει από τα χείλη μας καμιά μαλακία και βρει το μπελά του. Δεν ήταν και τόσο δύσκολο εκείνες τις εποχές, ξέρεις. Όμως δεν ζούσαμε στο κενό. Και κεραίες είχαμε, και ευφυΐα και αντίληψη για να καταλάβουμε τι συνέβαινε γύρω μας. Κι όσο μεγαλώναμε, ακόμα πιο καθαρά. Πολύ αργότερα έμαθα ότι ο ασφαλίτης της γειτονιάς μας του είχε βάλει το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο (κυριολεκτικά), απειλώντας τον ότι θα τον φάει το μαύρο σκοτάδι κι αυτόν και την οικογένειά του όταν αρνήθηκε να εκφωνήσει τον πανηγυρικό της ημέρας στην επέτειο της "εθνοσωτηρίου". 
Βέβαια, κάποια χρόνια αργότερα, οι καλοθελήτριες συμμαθήτριές μου, λόγω ιδεολογικών διαφορών _μαζί του_, δεν δίστασαν να διαδώσουν ότι τον είχαν δει να βγαίνει από την Ασφάλεια με τους φακέλους υπό μάλης!!!! Κι εγώ η γελοία να τον ρωτάω με δάκρυα στα μάτια αν ήταν στ' αλήθεια φασίστας και ο άνθρωπος να σταυροκοπιέται με απόγνωση και να προσπαθεί ν' αποδείξει _στο παιδί του_ ότι δεν ήταν ελέφαντας, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο παραμύθι που κάποιοι δεν έχουν πληρώσει ακόμα όπως θα τους άξιζε...

Όμως αρκετά εκτροχιάσαμε τη συζήτηση. Σταματώ εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι θα εστιάσω σε κάτι που φαίνεται φυσιολογικό, για να επανέλθω στα σημερινά: οι γονείς δεν συζητούσαν πολιτικά μπροστά στα παιδιά τους, από φόβο μήπως τα παιδιά τους πουν τίποτα άθελά τους και έχουν οι γονείς επιπτώσεις για την πολιτική τους τοποθέτηση. Πάμε πάλι: οι γονείς δεν συζητούσαν πολιτικά μπροστά στα παιδιά τους, από φόβο μήπως τα παιδιά τους πουν τίποτα άθελά τους και έχουν οι γονείς επιπτώσεις για την πολιτική τους τοποθέτηση. Αυτό λοιπόν, *είναι* χούντα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Ε, ναι....


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ε, ναι....


Ε, ναι...

Αν τώρα θέλουν κάποιοι σήμερα να ονομάζουν χούντα ένα κράτος όπου μαθητές γυμνασίων ή λυκείων μπορούν να μαζεύονται όποτε θέλουν στο Σύνταγμα και να μουτζώνουν τη Βουλή, μάλλον άστοχο το βλέπω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι θα εστιάσω σε κάτι που φαίνεται φυσιολογικό, για να επανέλθω στα σημερινά: οι γονείς δεν συζητούσαν πολιτικά μπροστά στα παιδιά τους, από φόβο μήπως τα παιδιά τους πουν τίποτα άθελά τους και έχουν οι γονείς επιπτώσεις για την πολιτική τους τοποθέτηση. Πάμε πάλι: οι γονείς δεν συζητούσαν πολιτικά μπροστά στα παιδιά τους, από φόβο μήπως τα παιδιά τους πουν τίποτα άθελά τους και έχουν οι γονείς επιπτώσεις για την πολιτική τους τοποθέτηση. Αυτό λοιπόν, *είναι* χούντα.


Και ως λίγο μεγαλύτερος, να το επεκτείνω:

Οι γονείς δεν συζητούσαν *οτιδήποτε* θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί πολιτικό. Επίσης, δεν άκουγαν (φυσικά) αλλά ούτε τραγουδούσαν *οτιδήποτε* θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί πολιτικό, δεν διάβαζαν *οτιδήποτε* θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί πολιτικό, δεν, δεν, δεν... Όλα αυτά, από φόβο μήπως τα παιδιά κλπ κλπ.

Αλλά, για να είμαι σωστός (και όπως θυμάμαι ως μεγαλύτερος), και στα ανώμαλα χρόνια πριν από τη χούντα, ιδίως έξω από τις πόλεις, υπήρχε μεγάλη επιφυλακτικότητα. Όχι φόβος, αλλά «κράτα και μια πισινή».


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Για φαντάσου μάλιστα να περνούσε μαθητής στην παρέλαση μπροστά από τους επισήμους έτσι την περίοδο της επταετίας, να δούμε μετά τι θα γινόταν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Εννοείς επειδή δεν είναι κουρεμένος με την ψιλή;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Εννοώ που μουτζώνει τους επισήμους.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2012)

Διάβασα μερικά από τα σχόλια για τη μούντζα του μαθητή, του τύπου "Αυτός είναι σύγχρονος ήρωας, έχει θάρρος" και λοιπά. Ας μεταφερθούμε τώρα με τη φαντασία μας στη χούντα και ας δούμε έναν μαθητή να τολμάει να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. Και μετά, θα ξαναπώ σ' αυτούς που συγκρίνουν τη σημερινή κατάσταση με την επταετία της χούντας να σοβαρευτούν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εννοώ που μουτζώνει τους επισήμους.


:) :) :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> :) :) :)


(Πριν έπρεπε να μπουν τα χαμογελάκια! :angry:)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εννοώ που μουτζώνει τους επισήμους.


Θα 'χει κάτι να λέει στα εγγόνια του. Για την αντίσταση που έκανε στη χούντα το 2011. Λίγο το 'χεις; Και οι γονείς του θα 'χουν να κοκορεύονται για το λεβέντη τους. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που έγιναν αντιστασιακοί οι δύο στους τρεις Έλληνες. Κατόπιν εορτής. Φαντάζομαι ότι έφαγε αποβολή απ' όλα τα σχολεία της χώρας και τον έσυραν στα μπουντρούμια της ασφάλειας για φάλαγγα και βραστό αβγό στη μασχάλη, ε; Όχι; Πώς όχι; Τι σκατά χούντα είν' αυτή, ρε γαμώτο;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλά, για να είμαι σωστός (και όπως θυμάμαι ως μεγαλύτερος), και στα ανώμαλα χρόνια πριν από τη χούντα, ιδίως έξω από τις πόλεις, υπήρχε μεγάλη επιφυλακτικότητα. Όχι φόβος, αλλά «κράτα και μια πισινή».


Πολύ σωστά. Ο πατέρας μου προ της χούντας ήταν συνεννοημένος με τον περιπτερά να του δίνει την εφημερίδα διπλωμένη με τέτοιο τρόπο που να μη βλέπει ο καθένας τι εφημερίδα διαβάζει (Βήμα και Νέα).


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2012)

Πάντως, εγώ αναφερόμουν αρχικά στην εντελώς διαφορετική περίπτωση του τύπου «δεν ασχολούμαι, δεν με αφορούν αυτά, η πολιτική είναι για τους πολιτικούς», κι όχι για την περίπτωση «καταλαβαίνω τι συμβαίνει, αλλά δεν μιλάω μπροστά στο παιδί για να μην του ξεφύγει παραέξω» :s


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πολύ σωστά. Ο πατέρας μου προ της χούντας ήταν συνεννοημένος με τον περιπτερά να του δίνει την εφημερίδα διπλωμένη με τέτοιο τρόπο που να μη βλέπει ο καθένας τι εφημερίδα διαβάζει (Βήμα και Νέα).


Για δες συμπτώσεις! Κι ο δικός μου τις έκρυβε μέσα σε κάποια "εθνικόφρονα" έντυπα και μια φορά που τον είδε ο μπάτσος τού έκανε παρατήρηση του στυλ, _μπα, αριστερίζουμε βλέπω, κύριε Ταδόπουλε, ε;_ Επειδή κρατούσε το Βήμα ή τα Νέα, δεν θυμάμαι...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Πάντως, εγώ αναφερόμουν αρχικά στην εντελώς διαφορετική περίπτωση του τύπου «δεν ασχολούμαι, δεν με αφορούν αυτά, η πολιτική είναι για τους πολιτικούς», κι όχι για την περίπτωση «καταλαβαίνω τι συμβαίνει, αλλά δεν μιλάω μπροστά στο παιδί για να μην του ξεφύγει παραέξω» :s



Έλσα, μεγάλωσα σε μια γειτονιά που οι μισοί πατεράδες ήταν στη Μακρόνησο και άλλα τέτοια εξωτικά μέρη και οι άλλοι μισοί ένιωθαν πάντα το χνώτο του ασφαλίτη στο σβέρκο τους. (Και πολλές μανάδες, φυσικά). 
Εξαιρέσεις, προφανώς, υπήρχαν και ήταν γνωστές σε όλους. (Εννοώ συνεργασίας με τη χούντα -και όχι απλώς σιωπής ή, έστω, ανοχής). Ξέρω ιστορίες ντροπής, με πρωταγωνιστές ακόμα και εκπαιδευτικούς. Ευτυχώς εκεί σ' εμάς ήταν ελαχιστότατες. Όμως αυτές είναι άλλες ιστορίες και έχουμε εκτροχιάσει αγρίως το νήμα :)

Εδιτ: Ουπς! Δεν είχα αντιληφθεί πως ο κλειδούχος μάς είχε εκτρέψει ήδη σε άλλες ράγες. Καλά έκανε.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Μα γιατί; Αφού το νήμα αυτονομήθηκε!


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

_Eγώ πάντως θυμάμαι ότι στις εκλογές του '81 είχα αντίδραση παρόμοια με της τετράχρονης αμερικανίδας, αν και ήμουνα μεγαλύτερη, γιατί είχα βαρεθεί να ακούω να μιλάνε μόνο γι'αυτό οι πάντες. _

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η νοοτροπία σε ό,τι λες να κρατάς και μια πισινή και να μην εκδηλώνεσαι ιδιαίτερα στα πολιτικά εγώ είδα να διατηρείται μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '90 ακόμα. 

Μπέρνι, τα παιδιά των "αντιδημοκρατικών" (δηλ. μη αριστερών) οικογενειών είχαν παρόμοιες αντιδράσεις;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Αφήνοντας τα εκ προοιμίου συμπεράσματα για την οικογένεια της Μπέρνης στην άκρη, από πότε «αντιδημοκρατικός» = «μη αριστερός»;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μπέρνι, τα παιδιά των "αντιδημοκρατικών" (δηλ. μη αριστερών) οικογένειών είχαν παρόμοιες αντιδράσεις



Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν κατάλαβα καλά την ερώτησή σου, πάντως η συντρόφισσα που με στρατολόγησε (για την ακρίβεια έπεσα σαν ώριμο φρούτο με τις δυο καίριες φράσεις που μου είπε, τόσο έτοιμη ήμουνα να ενταχθώ) ήταν κόρη καραχουνταίου μπάτσου, η οποία άκουγε Δεξιά και έβγαζε φλύκταινες. 
 _Αυτό_ κι αν είναι αποκατάσταση της πολιτικής ισορροπίας. :devil:
Οι μαθητικές οργανώσεις των αριστερών κομμάτων ήταν γεμάτες παιδιά οικογενειών _κάθε πολιτικής απόχρωσης_. Ο δεξιότερος από εμάς ήταν Πασόκος. Πιο δεξιά δεν υπήρχε κανείς --ή αν υπήρχε δεν τους θυμάμαι. Τόσο διακριτικοί ήταν.  Και αυτό κράτησε για πολύ μεγάλο διάστημα.
Και τον πατέρα μου δεν θα τον έλεγες αριστερό. Με βενιζελικές οικογενειακές καταβολές, ήταν άνθρωπος αυτού που λέμε "κεντρώος χώρος" -ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει. Δεν ξέρω τι θα ψήφιζε αν ζούσε σήμερα, σίγουρα πάντως ούτε Σύριζα αλλά ούτε, ξερωγώ, Καμ(μ)ένο. Υποψιάζομαι πως θα είχε πάρα πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα.

Εδιτ: τώρα είδα και την ερώτηση της Παλ. Ναι, αλήθεια. Από πότε μη αριστερός σημαίνει αντιδημοκράτης; Μήπως ισοπεδώνουμε λιγάκι έννοιες και καταστάσεις;


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αφήνοντας τα εκ προοιμίου συμπεράσματα για την οικογένεια της Μπέρνης στην άκρη, από πότε «αντιδημοκρατικός» = «μη αριστερός»;


Από την εποχή που οι αριστεροί αυτοχαρακτηρίζονται δημοκρατικοι και δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις. :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Από την εποχή που οι αριστεροί αυτοχαρακτηρίζονται δημοκρατικοι και δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις. :)



Και το κόμμα της Δεξιάς που πρωταγωνιστεί στην πολιτική σκηνή αυτοαποκαλείται Νέα* Δημοκρατία*. Να του το απαγορεύσουμε επειδή δεν είναι αριστερό;
SBE, κάτι μου λέει ότι χρειάζεσαι επειγόντως εντατικά μαθήματα Αγωγής του Πολίτη 101.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Από την εποχή που οι αριστεροί αυτοχαρακτηρίζονται δημοκρατικοι και δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις. :)


Οι «αριστεροί» δεν είναι ενιαίο σύνολο, ούτε αυτοχαρακτηρίζονται όλοι ως «δημοκρατικοί», ούτε είναι όλοι υπέρ της δημοκρατίας με τη μορφή που υπάρχει σήμερα - εκτός κι αν κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά από αυτά που διαβάζω από κάθε χώρο. Από τη άλλη, κόμματα όπως η ΝΔ είναι υπέρ του δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος, αλλά δεν είναι αριστερά - επομένως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το συλλογισμό σου.


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

Δηλαδή θέλετε να μου πείτε ότι τόσα χρόνια που λείπω η φράση "και άλλες δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις" άλλαξε νόημα και περιλαμβάνει π.χ τη ΝΔ;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Το ερώτημα είναι άλλο: δηλαδή θέλεις να μας πεις ότι η ΝΔ είναι αντιδημοκρατικό κόμμα, ενώ οι αριστεροί συμπούρμπουλοι είναι όλοι δημοκράτες; Και αν ναι, πού το στηρίζεις αυτό; Μην πεις στη ΔΗΜ.ΑΡ., δεν είναι το μόνο αριστερό κόμμα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Ρε κορίτσια. Ειρωνικά το είπε η SBE (με εισαγωγικά) ειρωνευόμενη όσους χρησιμοποιούν το «δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις» για τους εαυτούς τους.


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

_Ίσως οι συνομιλήτριες είναι τζόβενα που δεν θυμούνται τις εκλογές του, ποιανού άραγε χρόνου; δεκαετία 80 πάντως, που συνεχώς μιλούσαν για "το ΠΑΣΟΚ και άλλες δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις", όπου το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν πήγαινε καλά, για να χρυσώσουν το χάπι στους απογοητευμένους πασόκους θεατές_

Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό η ΝΔ ανήκε στις αντιδραστικές δυνάμεις, αν θυμάμαι καλά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Ε, ρε, τι έγιναν κι εκείνες οι μάχες του φωτός με το σκότος...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Μπήκαν στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> _Ίσως οι συνομιλήτριες είναι τζόβενα που δεν θυμούνται τις εκλογές του, ποιανού άραγε χρόνου; δεκαετία 80 πάντως, που συνεχώς μιλούσαν για "το ΠΑΣΟΚ και άλλες δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις", όπου το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν πήγαινε καλά, για να χρυσώσουν το χάπι στους απογοητευμένους πασόκους θεατές_
> 
> Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό η ΝΔ ανήκε στις αντιδραστικές δυνάμεις, αν θυμάμαι καλά.



Αν είμαι τζόβενο ή όχι μπορεί να το διαπιστώσει κανείς πολύ εύκολα, δεδομένου ότι έχω δηλώσει τη χρονιά που γεννήθηκα.
Εκτός αυτού, δεν είμαι υπεύθυνη για το πώς αναγγέλλονταν τα αποτελέσματα των εκλογών και για το πώς χρυσώνονταν τα χάπια. 
Ωστόσο, να μην ξεχνάμε ότι η ΝΔ ήταν μετεμψύχωση της ΕΡΕ που βαρυνόταν -και δικαίως- με το στίγμα εκλογών βίας και νοθείας, τακτικές παρακράτους, αυταρχισμούς, και άλλα τέτοια ευχάριστα, μεταξύ των οποίων και η ίδια η χούντα, τα οποία τότε ήταν ακόμα πάρα πολύ νωπά στη μνήμη των πολιτών. Έστω κι αν ο κύριος Κωνσταντίνος Τριανταφυλλίδης επέστρεψε ως σωτήρας και εθνάρχης.

Αυτά ως πρώτη εξήγηση, για να μην ξαναγράψουμε την ιστορία του σύγχρονου ελληνικού κράτους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Μπέρνι, θα οδηγήσεις σε διάσπαση και αυτό το νήμα, μού φαίνεται. Ο τίτλος του επόμενου θα είναι: Τελικά, ψηφίζουν τα δέντρα όρθια ή μόνο αφού γίνουν ψηφοδέλτια;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπέρνι, θα οδηγήσεις σε διάσπαση και αυτό το νήμα, μού φαίνεται. Ο τίτλος του επόμενου θα είναι: Τελικά, ψηφίζουν τα δέντρα όρθια ή μόνο αφού γίνουν ψηφοδέλτια;


Αυτή η διάσπαση.... Μια ζωή με κατατρύχει γμτ... Σαν Ερινύα, ένα πράμα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

Kι όχι τίποτ'άλλο, αλλά δεν πιάνεις κι από χιούμορ. Το πρόσεξα ότι δηλωσες έτος γεννήσεως 

Επίσης το προσέχω ότι φανερώνεις ηλικία με τις ιστορικες πολιτικές απόψεις (ιστορικές, ευφημισμός για μπαγιάτικες). :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Kι όχι τίποτ'άλλο, αλλά δεν πιάνεις κι από χιούμορ. Το πρόσεξα ότι δηλωσες έτος γεννήσεως
> 
> Επίσης το προσέχω ότι φανερώνεις ηλικία με τις ιστορικες πολιτικές απόψεις (ιστορικές, ευφημισμός για μπαγιάτικες). :twit:



Επειδή δεν τσιμπάω, ας μπει κανένας άλλος να σου απαντήσει κατάλληλα για τις μπαγιάτικες. :twit:


----------



## drazen (Nov 7, 2012)

Δυσχερής ο ορισμός της δημοκρατίας, αλήθεια! Σίγουρα δεν είναι μόνο να ψηφίζεις κάθε τρία (ή τέσσερα) χρόνια ή κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Ούτε μόνο να μπορείς να συνδικαλίζεσαι ή να διαδηλώνεις. Δημοκρατία είναι, πριν από όλα και επί της ουσίας, η ισονομία, η αδεύσμευτη δικαιοσύνη, η τήρηση των επιταγών του Συντάγματος.
Πολλά από αυτά πάει χρόνια που τσαλαπατιούνται απροσχημάτιστα. Όταν, μετά την Χούντα, δεν έγινε καμία απολύτως κάθαρση, πέραν ολίγων "σταγονιδίων", του κοπρώδους μηχανισμού της μετεμφυλιακής ακροδεξιάς ούτε στην Διοίκηση, ούτε στην Δικαιοσύνη, ούτε στα Σώματα Ασφαλείας, μόνο για κουτσουρεμένη Δημηκρατία μπορούμε να μιλάμε. Παρεμπιπτόντως στο Γυμνάσιο μάς δέρνανε μέχρι και το 1976 (δεν ξέρω για πιο μετά). Εμένα με απέβαλαν γιατί πήγα ντυμένος ως "κάου-μπόις", τζήν και καρώ πουκάμισο, το 1976. Μη συμμετοχή στον εκκλησιασμό, όπως ανοήτως είχαμε πιστέψει πως μπορούσαμε να διεκδικήσουμε, επέσειρε διήμερη αποβολή. Συμμετοχή στις πορείες για το Πολυτεχνείο, το ίδιο. Για τις τρίχες, παρόμοια. Για μένα, η χούντα δεν "έφυγε" το 1974. Κάπου εκεί το 1978, με την, αδιανόητη πριν, λειτουργία μεικτών Γυμνασίων και Λυκείων.
Όσο για το τί χαρακτηρίζει "προγραμματικά" μια Χούντα, πολύ πρόχειρα θα πω ότι είναι η αναστολή βασικών άρθρων του Συντάγματος. Δείτε τί (και πώς) ψηφίζει σήμερα η Βουλή, και θα καταλάβετε. "Ναι, δεν το επιτρέπει το τάδε ή δείνα άρθρο, αλλά η κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης το επιβάλλει". Άλατις! Τα ίδια δεν έλεγε και ο Παπαδόπουλος; Δεν επιτρέπεται από τον νόμο η αναδρομική μείωση αποδοχών; Τόσο το χειρότερο για τον νόμο. Ελευθεροτυπία; Βέβαια, πόση θέλετε; Αρκεί να μην δημοσιεύετε πληροφορίες αιχμής που υποσκάπτουν και ακυρώνουν το προφίλ που θέλουμε να φιλοτεχνήσουμε. Δικαίωμα του "αόπλως και ησύχως συνέρχεσθαι"; Βεβαίως. Περάστε πρώτα από τους ψεκασμούς.
Αυτή η θεσμική ανομία, που υποθάλπεται κι επικυρώνεται από τους φύσει και θέσει υποστηρικτές του δικαίου, είναι ακριβώς ο ορισμός της Χούντας. Και στα χρόνια των πρώτων ρωμαίων αυτοκρατόρων, το πολίτευμα δημοκρατία το λέγανε και συγκλητικούς είχανε κι από όλα. Όπως ακριβώς κι εμείς τώρα. Όταν αρχίσουν να μας μαζεύουν ή να εκπατριζόμαστε, τα ξαναλέμε (με κωδικοποιημένες επιστολές φαντάζομαι).
Με γεια μας.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

drazen said:


> Δείτε τί (και πώς) ψηφίζει σήμερα η Βουλή, και θα καταλάβετε. "Ναι, δεν το επιτρέπει το τάδε ή δείνα άρθρο, αλλά η κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης το επιβάλλει".


Όταν αποφάσισαν οι Ευρωπαίοι να μας δώσουν λεφτά, πάντως, παρόλο που αυτό δεν επιτρέπεται επιτρεπόταν μέχρι τότε από το ευρωπαϊκό νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, δεν είδα κανέναν να μιλάει για ευρωπαϊκή χούντα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

Μου θυμίζεις μια γνωστή μου που διδάσκει Αγωγή του Πολίτη σε γυμνάσιο και μου δήλωνε (με παλικαρίσιο στόμφο, εν μέσω θερινής ταβέρνας που άκουγαν όλοι) ότι διδάσκει ψέμματα στα παιδιά. Και όταν ρώτησα ότι είναι ψέμματα ότι η χώρα έχει 300 βουλευτές; Είναι ψέμματα το απόρρητο της αλληλογραφίας; μου απαντούσε με σοφιστείες ότι η χώρα έχει 300 ανάξιους εκπροσώπους κλπ κλπ./
Το χειρότερο ήταν ότι στο διπλανό τραπέζι επικρότησαν.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Ελπίζω να απευθύνεσαι ένα μήνυμα παραπάνω, έτσι; :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Αυτό το «τι Πλαστήρας τι Παπάγος» της Αριστεράς θα επιτρέπει κάποια στιγμή στους Μιχαλολιάκους να μας φορτώσουν και κανένα «τι Σαμαράς τι Μιχαλολιάκος». Και να μας λέει ο Μιχαλολιάκος ότι όχι μόνο δεν έχει διαφορά αλλά είναι και καλύτερος.

(Αν επιχειρηματολογώ σε λάθος βάση, ζητώ συγγνώμη αλλά κάνω τρία πράγματα ταυτόχρονα. Διορθώστε με ελεύθερα.)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 7, 2012)

Παιδιά, επειδή βλέπω πολύ το επιχείρημα «ας το πουν οι φλώροι μαθητές του '12 σε κάποιον που βασανίστηκε το '73», το μέιλ που έλαβα το πρωί και μιλούσε για _προχουντική κατάσταση_ και λίγο αργότερα για _χούντα_, το έγραψε φίλη που *όντως *βασανίστηκε το '73.
Εγώ δεν θα πω τη λέξη χούντα (ούτε πριν την είπα), αλλά πάρτε το υπόψη σας.


----------



## drazen (Nov 7, 2012)

Θα προτιμούσα οι διαφωνούντες (μαζί μου), να επισημάνουν τα λάθη που βρίσκουν στους *ορισμούς* μου και τα παραδείγματα της "χούντας", τότε και τώρα.


----------



## drazen (Nov 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Όταν αποφάσισαν οι Ευρωπαίοι να μας δώσουν λεφτά, πάντως, παρόλο που αυτό δεν επιτρέπεται επιτρεπόταν μέχρι τότε από το ευρωπαϊκό νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, δεν είδα κανέναν να μιλάει για ευρωπαϊκή χούντα.


Το ίδιο πλαίσιο δεσμεύει (και δέσμευε) και τον δανειοδότη (ή όχι; ).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Εννοείς πέρα από το ότι η χούντα είναι στρατιωτικό καθεστώς, που επιβάλλεται με πραξικόπημα, στην οποία δεν επιτρέπεται κανενός είδους αντιπολίτευση; Εκτός κι αν δεν τα ξέρω καλά, οπότε ζητώ συγγνώμη εξαρχής.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

drazen said:


> Το ίδιο πλαίσιο δεσμεύει (και δέσμευε) και τον δανειοδότη (ή όχι; ).


Κυρίως το δανειοδότη. Όταν όμως παίρνουμε χρήματα, φαντάζομαι αυτό δεν είναι χούντα, κι ας καταστρατηγήθηκε η Συνθήκη της Λισαβόνας. Δηλαδή εντάξει, κατανοώ ότι η οικονομική κατάσταση της Ελλάδας δεν είναι ασπρόμαυρη και ότι δεν φταίει μόνο ένας, όμως κι εμείς τα θέλουμε μονά ζυγά δικά μας - και δάνεια, και χωρίς όρους.

Γιατί αν ήμασταν μάγκες και καραμπουζουκλήδες, ας πηγαίναμε στους Ευρωπαίους να τους πούμε ότι δεν τα θέλουμε τα λεφτά τους. Αλλά τότε, πώς θα πληρώναμε τους υπαλλήλους της Βουλής 16 μισθούς το χρόνο, ε;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

drazen said:


> Θα προτιμούσα οι διαφωνούντες (μαζί μου), να επισημάνουν τα λάθη που βρίσκουν στους *ορισμούς* μου και τα παραδείγματα της "χούντας", τότε και τώρα.



Ορισμούς δεν έδωσες και τα παραδείγματά σου είναι απλοί συμψηφισμοί. Κατά τ' άλλα, σου απάντησε η Παλ.
Ντράζεν, επειδή δεν έχω ούτε την όρεξη αλλά ούτε και τις αντοχές, τέτοια ώρα, να πιάσω λέξη λέξη το σεντόνι σου και να το αποδομήσω, ένα πράγμα θα σου πω μόνο: Σταμάτα να συμψηφίζεις και, κυρίως, σταμάτα να εξισώνεις τη στρεβλά εφαρμοσμένη δημοκρατία αλά ελληνικά με το ολοκληρωτικό πολίτευμα της δικτατορίας. Δεν προσφέρεις καλή υπηρεσία σε τίποτε απ' αυτά που λες ότι πρεσβεύεις.
Ο ναύτης κατουράει στη θάλασσα και το βρίσκει στο αλάτι. Η ανομία ποτέ δεν ήταν θεσμισμένη. Επιβαλλόταν εκ των πραγμάτων, χάρη στην ανοχή (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση) και την απαίτηση της έμπρακτης επιβολής της (στη χειρότερη) του "κυρίαρχου λαού" αρκεί να εξυπηρετούσε το βραχυπρόθεσμο, κοντόφθαλμο συμφέρον του. Σήμερα, ως ένα βαθμό, λαμβάνει τα επίχειρα αυτής της επιλογής του.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτό το «τι Πλαστήρας τι Παπάγος» της Αριστεράς θα επιτρέπει κάποια στιγμή στους Μιχαλολιάκους να μας φορτώσουν και κανένα «τι Σαμαράς τι Μιχαλολιάκος». Και να μας λέει ο Μιχαλολιάκος ότι όχι μόνο δεν έχει διαφορά αλλά είναι και καλύτερος.



Για την ώρα πιο πολύ ακούγεται το «τι Παπαρήγα τι Μιχαλολιάκος», σήμερα δε ο Δένδιας είπε και κάτι σαν «Τι Τσίπρας τι Μιχαλολιάκος».


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Για την ώρα πιο πολύ ακούγεται το «τι Παπαρήγα τι Μιχαλολιάκος», σήμερα δε ο Δένδιας είπε και κάτι σαν «Τι Τσίπρας τι Μιχαλολιάκος».


Όχι όμως εδώ μέσα. Εδώ μέσα ακούμε ότι έχουμε χούντα και καλούμαστε άνθρωποι που δεν διαφέρουμε στο όραμα αλλά στον τρόπο που πιστεύουμε ότι μπορεί να επιτευχθεί να εξηγήσουμε ότι βοηθά να μη θεωρούμε χούντες όλα τα αστικά καθεστώτα και ότι κάποιες διαφοροποιήσεις και αποφυγές ισοπεδώσεων θα ήταν χρήσιμες.


----------



## drazen (Nov 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εννοείς πέρα από το ότι η χούντα είναι στρατιωτικό καθεστώς, που επιβάλλεται με πραξικόπημα, στην οποία δεν επιτρέπεται κανενός είδους αντιπολίτευση; Εκτός κι αν δεν τα ξέρω καλά, οπότε ζητώ συγγνώμη εξαρχής.



Πρώτον, καμία χούντα δεν είναι ποτέ μόνον στρατιωτική. Υπήρξαν και χούντες (με αντιπολίτευση) επί "δημοκρατιών", π.χ. στην Βενεζουέλα την δεκαετία του '70 (από μνήμης, θα το ψάξω αργότερσα). Στην Αργεντινή, όπου με καθυστέρηση 30 ετών (νεοφιλελεύθερων κυβερνήσεων), δικάζονται, καταδικάζονται και φυλακίζονται οι συνεργάτες της δικής τους χούντας, είναι πλέον κοινός τόπος ότι το καθεστώς ήταν στρατιωτικοπολιτικό. Από όσα φρικαλέα έκανε, επί του οικονομικού έμεινε η (το 1981) κρατικοποίηση του ιδιωτικού τραπεζικού χρέους, κάτι που όλοι πια συμφωνούν ότι οδήγησε, μέσω των υψηλοπληθωρισμών του 1986-1989 και των ιδιωτικοποιήσεων του '90, στην χρεοκοπία του 2001. Στην Ελλάδα και την Ευρώπη απλώς εφαρμόζεται δια μιας, βελτιωμένη και πιο επιθετική η ίδια ακριβώς συνταγή.

Χούντα (junta) ως λέξη σημαίνει "1. συγκέντρωση διαφόρων προσώπων για να συζητήσουν ή να ενεργήσουν επί ενός θέματος // 2. Κάθε μία από τις συγκεντρώσεις ή τις συνόδους τους (...) 5. Σύνολο ατόμων διορισμένων να διοικήσουν τα θέματα μιας κοινότητας.
Μια αναλογία είναι και τα ρωμαϊκά triumvirata.

Συμφωνώ ότι στην Ελλάδα η λέξη πήρε το δικό της ιδιαίτερο περιορισμένο νόημα, κάτι που βολεύει αφάνταστα όποιον (θέλει να να) δυσκολεύεται να χαρακτηρίσει τα αχαρακτήριστα. Ας είναι. Ας το πούμε "κοινοβουλευτική δικτατορία", "ευρωπαϊκή τριανδρία", "τραπεζικό γιουσουφακισμό", "ευρωπαϊκό χατζηαβατισμό". Στο όνομα θα κολλήσουμε;

Σύμπτωση, όμως, κι αυτή να πηγαίνουν (οι επικεφαλής της) πάντα τρεις-τρεις (εκεί κι εδώ)!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όχι όμως εδώ μέσα. Εδώ μέσα ακούμε ότι έχουμε χούντα και καλούμαστε άνθρωποι που δεν διαφέρουμε στο όραμα αλλά στον τρόπο που πιστεύουμε ότι μπορεί να επιτευχθεί να εξηγήσουμε ότι βοηθά να μη θεωρούμε χούντες όλα τα αστικά καθεστώτα και ότι κάποιες διαφοροποιήσεις και αποφυγές ισοπεδώσεων θα ήταν χρήσιμες.



Να πω κάτι τελευταίο και να σας αφήσω γιατί σέρνομαι από την κούραση.
Χωρίς να υπαινίσσομαι ότι συμβαίνει συνειδητά, θεωρώ ότι κάθε σύγκριση και ταύτιση του πολιτεύματος που έχουμε σήμερα με τη δικτατορία δεν είναι απλώς παρελκυστική αλλά άκρως επικίνδυνη.
Αυταρχική, στρεβλή, οριακή, άθλια κι απαράδεκτη και ό,τι άλλο θέλετε, ναι... Αλλά κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία. Όχι στρατιωτική χούντα.
Όσο κι αν δεν αρέσει σε ορισμένους να το παραδέχονται, υπάρχει διαφορά.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Αγαπητέ Ντράζεν, παρακάμπτω το κομμάτι όπου παίζουμε με τις λέξεις, όχι επειδή δεν μπορώ να παίξω, αλλά γιατί δεν μου αρέσει αυτό το παιχνίδι, και ρωτώ: οι ψηφοφόροι της ευρωπαϊκής τριανδρίας είναι τα κολλητήρια του Χατζηαβάτη; 

Και εκτός αυτού, τι είδους μορφής δημοκρατία θα ήθελες να είχαμε; Λαϊκή, όπως στην Κίνα; Άμεση, να ψηφίζουμε και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες, όπως κάναν στο Χαλάνδρι;


----------



## drazen (Nov 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αγαπητέ Ντράζεν, παρακάμπτω το κομμάτι όπου παίζουμε με τις λέξεις, όχι επειδή δεν μπορώ να παίξω, αλλά γιατί δεν μου αρέσει αυτό το παιχνίδι, και ρωτώ: οι ψηφοφόροι της ευρωπαϊκής τριανδρίας είναι τα κολλητήρια του Χατζηαβάτη;
> 
> Και εκτός αυτού, τι είδους μορφής δημοκρατία θα ήθελες να είχαμε; Λαϊκή, όπως στην Κίνα; Άμεση, να ψηφίζουμε και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες, όπως κάναν στο Χαλάνδρι;



Αγαπητή μου Παλάβρα,
κι εγώ που πίστευα ότι οι ψηφοφόροι προεκλογικά άκουσαν ακριβώς ότι θα τεθεί ένα "όχι" στην (ευρωπαϊκή) τριανδρία"! Αφού τους πίστεψαν, ναι... κι ας αποκτήσει κι ο Χατζατζάρης κολλητήρια.

Παρακαλώ, μην μου ξαναναφέρετε την Κίνα. Επειδή, δηλαδή, εκεί τό 'πανε "Λαϊκή Δημοκρατία", πάει να πει πως αυτό είναι μια λαϊκή δημοκρατία;
Για να αναπτύξω τις απόψεις μου, θα χρειαστώ χώρο και χρόνο. Ίσως σε κανένα νήμα με τίτλο "(ονειρεύτηκα πως ή) πώς έπλασα τον δικό μου δημοκρατικό παράδεισο" .


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2012)

Έγραφα πριν:


Palavra said:


> Πάντως, για την κωλοτούμπα της ΝΔ, που υποτίθεται ότι οδηγεί σε έλλειψη νομιμοποίησής της και σε φιλολογίες περί χούντας, νομίζω ότι δεν λαμβάνεται σοβαρά υπόψη μια παράμετρος: πολλοί την ψήφισαν επειδή απλώς τη θεωρούσαν καλύτερη από την άλλη εναλλακτική, και είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν είχαν καμία αμφιβολία για την επερχόμενη κυβίστηση.





drazen said:


> κι εγώ που πίστευα ότι οι ψηφοφόροι προεκλογικά άκουσαν ακριβώς ότι θα τεθεί ένα "όχι" στην (ευρωπαϊκή) τριανδρία"! Αφού τους πίστεψαν, ναι... κι ας αποκτήσει κι ο Χατζατζάρης κολλητήρια.


Πού το άκουσες αυτό, είναι απορίας άξιον, καθώς προεκλογικά η κωλοτούμπα είχε ήδη γίνει από τη ΝΔ, το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν αρνήθηκε τη στάση του υπέρ μνημονίου, και η ΔΗΜΑΡ είχε δηλώσει ότι θα συνεργαστεί για το σχηματισμό κυβέρνησης. Θεωρείς ωστόσο πως όχι, οι Έλληνες ψηφοφόροι που είχαν τη συγκεκριμένη άποψη είναι σίγουρα ηλίθιοι ή κολλητήρια, ενώ ούτε που σου περνάει από το μυαλό ότι μπορεί απλώς να έχουν διαφορετική άποψη από σένα. 

Αναμένω τις απόψεις σου για το πώς ονειρεύτηκες τη δημοκρατία, πάντως, όταν βρεις χρόνο - χώρος υπάρχει άφθονος εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 8, 2012)

drazen said:


> Για να αναπτύξω τις απόψεις μου, θα χρειαστώ χώρο και χρόνο. Ίσως σε κανένα νήμα με τίτλο "(ονειρεύτηκα πως ή) πώς έπλασα τον δικό μου δημοκρατικό παράδεισο" .



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Είναι φανερό ότι ο παράδεισός σου υπάρχει μόνο στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας --όπως και όλων μας, άλλωστε, αφού ο καθείς μας έχει τη δική του ουτοπία. Ποιος λογικός άνθρωπος δεν θα ήθελε να ζει σε έναν κόσμο χωρίς ταξικές, φυλετικές ή άλλου είδους διακρίσεις, όπου κάθε πρωί ο καθένας μας θα ξεκινούσε (αν _ήθελε_, φυσικά!) για τη δουλειά των ονείρων του, όπου θα δούλευε πλάι πλάι με χαρωπούς συντρόφους, χωρίς ανταγωνισμούς, χωρίς ανασφάλειες, χωρίς αγωνίες για το αύριο, χωρίς το φόβο του χαφιέ, χωρίς την ανάγκη ή την παρόρμηση να παρανομήσει. Όπου η τροφή και η στέγη των ονείρων του θα ήταν εξασφαλισμένη έτσι κι αλλιώς με ένα μαγικό τρόπο, όπου θα είχε άφθονο ελεύθερο χρόνο να περνά με τους αγαπημένους του, όπου η πείνα και η αρρώστια θα είχαν καταπολεμηθεί χάρη στα θαυμαστά επιτεύγματα λαμπρών επιστημόνων, όπου, όπου, όπου... Ξέρω ότι _εγώ_ θα ήθελα πολύ να ζω σε έναν τέτοιο κόσμο.

Όμως, αν δεν θέλουμε να καταφεύγουμε σε χιλιαστικά οράματα, είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να παραδεχτούμε ότι κάθε θεωρία αξίζει μόνο όσο η έμπρακτη εφαρμογή της. Κι αυτό ισχύει για όλες τις θεωρίες, χωρίς εξαίρεση.
Μέχρι στιγμής, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, αυτή η ρημάδα η δημοκρατία είναι το μόνο πολίτευμα που _παρά τη στρεβλή_ εφαρμογή της στην πράξη εξασφαλίζει (στη χειρότερη) το μίνιμουμ κάποιων πραγμάτων που προσωπικά θεωρώ εκ των ων ουκ άνευ. Ακόμη και αυτό που φαίνεται ως _αδυναμία_ της (να εγγυάται, δηλαδή, τη δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στην καρδιά της -και να τους δίνει βήμα να ακουστούν- σε πολίτες που τη μισούν και την αρνούνται, αλλά βρίσκονται εκεί χάρη _στη δική της ύπαρξη_ ενώ σε ένα οποιοδήποτε αυταρχικό πολίτευμα, αντίθετο προς την ιδεολογία τους, θα τους είχε φάει η μαρμάγκα) δεν είναι παρά το μεγαλείο που_ κανένα _άλλο πολίτευμα δεν διαθέτει.
Λοιπόν, μέχρι να γίνουμε άγγελοι και να πλάσουμε τον αγγελικό κόσμο των ονείρων μας, ας δούμε τι καλύτερο μπορούμε να κάνουμε με αυτό που έχουμε τώρα στα χέρια μας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 8, 2012)

Καλημέρα σας! Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα και συμμερίζομαι σε μεγάλο βαθμό αυτά που λέει ο Drazen. Όταν υπάρχουν παρακολούθηση, φακέλωμα, προληπτικές προσαγωγές, απογορεύσεις διαδηλώσεων, τρομονόμοι -το ΄χω πει πολλές φορές πως, πλέον, καλύτερα να κατηγορείσαι για βιασμό παρά για "τρομοκρατία"- κράτηση χωρίς απαγγελία κατηγοριών, βασανιστήρια, ζαρντινιέρες με στολή, μαγείρεμα και φόρτωμα στοιχείων σε συλληφθέντες του λεγόμενου αντιεξουσιαστικού χώρου, δημοσίευση φωτογραφιών προσαχθέντων για προληπτικούς λόγους, άγρια καταστολή διαδηλώσεων για την προστασία των επενδύσεων του Μπόμπολα, κτλ. κτλ. κτλ., όλα αυτά δεν συνάδουν με ένα δημοκρατικό πολίτευμα. Αλλά, και υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο αλλά εδώ, σε τέτοιους καιρούς μεγάλης κρίσης, όπου η κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία ασθμαίνει και κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους ναζιστικά μορφώματα σε μεγάλο τμήμα της κοινωνίας, θεωρώ κι εγώ ότι πραγματικά δεν βοηθά να δίνεις άλλη μια κλωτσιά στον ασθενή. Γιατί μεγάλη μερίδα του κόσμου, απογοητευμένη από την κατάντια του πολιτικού συστήματος, στρέφεται προς την ΧΑ με την προσδοκία ότι αυτή θα δράσει σαν σωτήρας και σαν τιμωρός των "κακών" πολιτικών. (Πράγμα που με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα, πέραν των ευνόητων διαφορών μου με ένα κόμμα ναζιστικής ιδεολογίας, γιατί δείχνει ότι ο κόσμος δεν έχει συνειδητοποιήσει τις ευθύνες αλλά και τη δύναμή του, ούτε και τον ενεργό ρόλο που θα έπρεπε να είχε αναλάβει σε ένα δημοκρατικό πολίτευμα μέσω της πληροφόρησης, της έκφρασης και, εν τέλει, της ψήφου του). Κλείνω με το εξής: ο πατέρας μου κατά τη διάρκεια της επταετίας πέρασε 4 χρόνια στην εξορία (δύο στη Γυάρο και δύο στη Λέρο), χώρια τις φυλακίσεις και τα λοιπά όμορφα. Είναι τώρα 80 χρόνων. Όταν ακούει να αναφερόμαστε στο σημερινό πολίτευμα ως "χούντα" βγαίνει απ' τα ρούχα του. Όταν άρχισαν οι αποδοκιμασίες, τα γιαούρτια και οι προπηλακισμοί σε πολιτικούς, εγώ μέσα μου χαζοχαιρόμουν -χαχα, με συνοδεία θα πηγαίνουνε, γιούχου- και ο πατέρας μου κόντεψε να βάλει τα κλάματα. Γιατί; Τον ρώτησα. _Γιατί, κορίτσι μου, αυτοί οι τραμπουκισμοί γίνονταν στη Χούντα. Όταν οι "αγανακτισμένοι πολίτες" έδερναν τους ομιλητές. Δεν πρέπει να γίνονται τώρα._ Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

+1, Όλι! Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ γι' αυτό το, τόσο συναισθηματικό, ξέσπασμα της λογικής. :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 8, 2012)

Τα συμπεράσματά μας; Να μεταφέρεις τα ταπεινά και βαθιά μας σεβάσματα στον πατέρα σου. Ευτυχώς που υπήρξαν και υπάρχουν ακόμη τέτοιοι άνθρωποι.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2012)

Και από μένα ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 8, 2012)

Να δώσω κι εγώ το +1 μου στην Όλι και να ομολογήσω πως



oliver_twisted said:


> Όταν άρχισαν οι αποδοκιμασίες, τα γιαούρτια και οι προπηλακισμοί σε πολιτικούς, εγώ μέσα μου χαζοχαιρόμουν -χαχα, με συνοδεία θα πηγαίνουνε, γιούχου- και


 τώρα αντιλαμβάνομαι το μέγεθος της βλακείας μου.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 8, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Αλλά, και υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο αλλά εδώ, σε τέτοιους καιρούς μεγάλης κρίσης, όπου η κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία ασθμαίνει και κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους ναζιστικά μορφώματα σε μεγάλο τμήμα της κοινωνίας, θεωρώ κι εγώ ότι πραγματικά δεν βοηθά να δίνεις άλλη μια κλωτσιά στον ασθενή. Γιατί μεγάλη μερίδα του κόσμου, απογοητευμένη από την κατάντια του πολιτικού συστήματος, στρέφεται προς την ΧΑ με την προσδοκία ότι αυτή θα δράσει σαν σωτήρας και σαν τιμωρός των "κακών" πολιτικών.


Μια χαρά θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ, αλλά με μια παρατήρηση: την κλωτσιά στον ασθενή τη δίνει κατά πρώτο λόγο (αυτό το συζητάω δλδ, μπορεί και κατά δεύτερο αλλά νομίζω κατά πρώτο) ο ίδιος ο γιατρός. Διολισθαίνοντας σε πλειοδοσία αυταρχισμού, ατζέντας «δημοσίας τάξης» και αντιδημοκρατικών πρακτικών. Δεν εννοώ τόσο τους νεοναζιστικούς θύλακες στην αστυνομία, όσο το πώς παρακολουθήσαμε την άνοιξη και το καλοκαίρι (και εν μέσω εκλογών!) την ατζέντα της κυβέρνησης να καθορίζεται από την παρουσία της ΧΑ (βλ. Ξένιο Δία, ή τον εξίσου φασιστικής έμπνευσης προπηλακισμό των οροθετικών ιερόδουλων), το πώς κουρελιάζεται το Σύνταγμα κλπ. Μιλάμε συνεχώς για τη Βαϊμάρη και τα άκρα, ξεχνώντας ότι όχι τα άκρα αλλά το λεγόμενο κέντρο με διαρκή κοινοβουλευτικά ή προεδρικά πραξικοπήματα έφερε τον Χίτλερ στην εξουσία, μεταφορικά και κυριολεκτικά.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Μιλάμε συνεχώς για τη Βαϊμάρη και τα άκρα, ξεχνώντας ότι όχι τα άκρα αλλά το λεγόμενο κέντρο με διαρκή κοινοβουλευτικά ή προεδρικά πραξικοπήματα έφερε τον Χίτλερ στην εξουσία, μεταφορικά και κυριολεκτικά.


Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση ότι κυριολεκτικά τον έφεραν οι ψηφοφόροι, δηλαδή ο λαός, κάπως όπως ο ελληνικός λαός τώρα δίνει δημοσκοπικά 14% στη ΧΑ.

Και ενώ δεν αμφισβητώ την παραβατικότητα που σημειώνεται από αστυνομικούς, μην ξεχνάς ότι κατά των μεταναστών δεν στρέφεται πρωτίστως και κυρίως η κυβέρνηση, αλλά πρωτίστως και κυρίως ο ελληνικός λαός - νομίζω ότι ο Ξένιος Δίας ήταν μια σπασμωδική προσπάθεια της κυβέρνησης να μαντρώσει τους χρυσαυγουλίζοντες Έλληνες ψηφοφόρους που «ψηφίζει ΧΑ γιατί το κράτος δεν κάνει τίποτα». Η ΧΑ εκφράζει αυτή τη στιγμή *μερίδα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας*, δεν μπορείς να την αποσυνδέεις από τον ανεγκέφαλο που την ψηφίζει και να λες ότι η ΧΑ υπαγορεύει την πολιτική της κυβέρνησης: ο ψηφοφόρος υπαγορεύει την πολιτική της κυβέρνησης, όπως έκανε και τόσα χρόνια εξάλλου (σε ψηφίζω να μου διορίσεις το παιδί/να μου δώσεις την επιδότηση/να μου σβήσεις τα πρόστιμα/να με διορίσεις στη Βουλή κλπ κλπ).

Την κλοτσιά στον ασθενή δηλαδή, τη δίνει ο ίδιος ο λαός: αντί να προσπαθήσει ο ίδιος ο λαός να συμμορφώνεται με τους νόμους και να χρησιμοποιήσει τη δημοκρατία για να τιμωρήσει όσους την έχουν παραβιάσει (δεν είναι δα και δύσκολο, από όσο γνωρίζω είμαστε το μόνο ευρωπαϊκό -και ίσως όχι μόνο- κράτος που έχει βάλει τους χουντικούς του φυλακή, οι υπόλοιποι ή παραιτήθηκαν [π.χ. Σαλαζάρ] ή πέθαναν από βαθιά γεράματα [π.χ. Φράνκο]), λέει «εγώ γιατί να σεβαστώ το νόμο αφού δεν τον σέβονται οι πολιτικοί; Να, θα κάνω κι εγώ ό,τι γουστάρω, αλήτες ρουφιάνοι δημοσιογράφοι και πολιτικοί και κλέφτες που μας φέρατε ως εδώ».

Αν και, εδώ που τα λέμε, επειδή κατά τη γνώμη μου ο γιατρός είναι ο λαός, γιατί δεν είναι δυνατόν να περιμένουμε άνωθεν σωτήρες και να κατηγορούμε αιωνίως εξωτερικούς εχθρούς, ίσως έχεις δίκιο που λες ότι την κλοτσιά τη δίνει ο γιατρός.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 8, 2012)

Εμένα μου είναι σαφές ότι η εγκόλπωση από τον Δένδια (και τον Λοβέρδο, και άλλους) της λογικής «κάθε μετανάστης είναι δυνάμει επικίνδυνος», να το πω έτσι, έστω με στόχο «να μαντρώσει τους χρυσαυγουλίζοντες Έλληνες ψηφοφόρους κλπ» αντί να αφαιρέσει εκλογική επιρροή στη ΧΑ της πρόσθεσε (με τη λογική _ορίστε, τώρα που τους φοβούνται ξυπνήσανε_). 
Περί Βαϊμάρης: κυριολεκτικά τον Χίτλερ τον έφερε ο φον Πάπεν και ο Χίντεμπουργκ (χωρίς να έχει τη δεδηλωμένη), και μεταφορικά οι κυβερνήσεις της δεκαετίας του '20 δεν είναι διόλου αθώες του αίματος. Υπάρχει ένα ωραίο τομίδιο που βγήκε φέτος από το Ινστιτούτο Πουλαντζά (το έδινε και η Αυγή πριν από δυο-τρεις βδομάδες), δες μια περίληψη εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 8, 2012)

> κατά τη γνώμη μου ο γιατρός είναι ο λαός, γιατί δεν είναι δυνατόν να περιμένουμε άνωθεν σωτήρες και να κατηγορούμε αιωνίως εξωτερικούς εχθρούς


Amen και alleluiah


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

Όπως λέει ο Μαρίνος, το πώς και γιατί έφτασε να θεωρεί ο γερμανικός λαός και η αστική κοινωνία το NSDAP ως εγγυητή της νομιμότητας (πήρε >30% σε τρεις διαδοχικές εκλογές) είναι μια μεγάλη ιστορία, την οποία δεν είναι εύκολο να αποτιμήσουμε επειδή *εμείς* ξέρουμε και τα όσα φρικτά συνέβησαν μετά. Όταν μπλέκομαι σε σχετικές συζητήσεις, η θέση μου είναι λίγο πολύ η εξής: «Ας σκεφτόμαστε πόσο εύκολα την πάτησε ένας λαός πολύ πολιτικοποιημένος και καθόλου πιο αμόρφωτος από εμάς...»


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι θα συμφωνήσω με τον Μαρίνο. Ο ασθενής, είπε, είναι ο λαός και την κλοτσιά την τρώει από τον γιατρό (που είναι η κυβέρνηση). Φανταστείτε σοκ! Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια τον είχε ο γιατρός στα πούπουλα και ξαφνικά ήρθε ένας κύριος από το κεντρικό λογιστήριο του νοσοκομείου και έφερε το λογαριασμό και απαιτούσε γρήγορη εξόφληση αλλιώς τρέχανε τα πρόστιμα. Ο γιατρός, αντί να εξηγήσει τα πράγματα όπως θα έπρεπε και στον ασθενή και στον κύριο από το λογιστήριο, άρχισε να κόβει κομμάτια από τον άρρωστο, λέγοντάς του ότι θα πρέπει πρώτα να αδυνατίσει για να παχύνει. Και περνούσε και ένας νοστιμούλης γιατρός από την απέναντι πολυκλινική και του έλεγε: «Γιατί δεν έρχεστε από εμάς που έχουμε μια θεραπεία της Ασλάν, σε δύο εβδομάδες θα σας έχουμε κάνει καινούργιο, και άσε το λογιστήριο να βουρλίζεται». Ο ασθενής, περιέργως, προτιμούσε να τον βασανίζουν. Αλλά πόσο θα αντέξει κι αυτός; Θα προλάβει να πάει στην πολυκλινική, να πεθάνει εκεί; Ή θα πεθάνει στα χέρια του πρώτου γιατρού; (Αν υπάρχει θεραπεία; Υπάρχει, υπάρχει, αλλά, αν σας την πω, θα θέλω και το νόμπελ ιατρικής.)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2012)

Προτού μας πεις τη θεραπεία, δεν μας λες ποια είναι η Ασλάν για μας που δεν ξέρουμε; Και μετά, πες και τη θεραπεία, μη με αφήσεις με την περιέργεια μέρα που είναι! :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 8, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Προτού μας πεις τη θεραπεία, δεν μας λες ποια είναι η Ασλάν για μας που δεν ξέρουμε; Και μετά, πες και τη θεραπεία, μη με αφήσεις με την περιέργεια μέρα που είναι! :)



Πώς λέμε gerontology και geriatrics; Έτσι ακριβώς 
Τζόβενο, ε τζόβενο! :twit:


----------



## Marinos (Nov 8, 2012)

Εγώ άρα που θυμάμαι τη μαντάμ Ασλάν δεν είμαι τζόβενο πια 
Πιαστήκατε από το γιατρό και τον ασθενή και μου το κάνατε μαντάρα το ποστ. Ο ασθενής ήταν η δημοκρατία υποτίθεται, όχι ο λαός.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2012)

_Να λες ευχαριστώ που πρόλαβα κι έκανα έντιτ, γιατί ο Γούγλης ναι μεν με υποψίασε, αλλά δεν με κατατόπισε, οπότε αρχικά είχα γράψει «*ΤΙ* είναι η Ασλάν»_, είπε, ομολογώντας το μέγεθος της άγνοιάς της...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 8, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Πιαστήκατε από το γιατρό και τον ασθενή και μου το κάνατε μαντάρα το ποστ. Ο ασθενής ήταν η δημοκρατία υποτίθεται, όχι ο λαός.



Μαρίνο, το νου σου... όταν μιλάς για ασθενείς δημοκρατίες. 
(Εντάξει, τζόβενο είσαι κι εσύ. Απλώς πιο ενημερωμένο ;) )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

Να παρακαλέσω να αλλάξουμε το ιατρικό παράδειγμα και να βρούμε κάποιο άλλο, γιατί σε λίγο θα έρθει και ο ορθοπεδικός να μας βάλει στον γύψο;

Α, με πρόλαβε η από πάνω κυρία... Άτιμοι συνειρμοί.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2012)

Δεν σταματάμε καλύτερα τις ιστορίες με τους γιατρούς, γιατί μου θυμίζουν τον Παπαδόπουλο; Τον οποίο επίσης μου θυμίζει η φωνή του Μιχαλολιάκου. (Εντάξει, το πρόβλημα με τη φωνή το είχε λίγο και ο Παπαδήμος...) 

Και ζητώ συγγνώμη που σου χάλασα την ιστορία, Μαρίνο. Το νήμα θέλει ξαλάφρωμα.


ΥΓ Ε, καλά, φτούκα θρι.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 8, 2012)

Θε μου πόσες άλλες διευκρινίσεις να γράψω; Της Όλιβερ ήταν η παρομοίωση με την κλωτσιά στον ασθενή! Λοιπόν το παίρνω πίσω, κρατήστε το ζουμί μόνο, ότι δηλαδή η κρατούσα τάξη (μιλάμε για τρεις διαδοχικές κυβερνήσεις) ολισθαίνει σε διάφορες κατηφόρες «εκτάκτου ανάγκης» για να αντιμετωπίσει τον, ξέρω γω, «φόβο των άκρων». Η τελευταία φορά που συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο δεν είχε καλό τέλος.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι -και αυτό το ρωτάω σοβαρά- πώς αντιμετωπίζεις τον όχλο που ζητάει αίμα; Που μιλάει για κρεμάλες, φασίστες, προδότες, ανθέλληνες κλπ; Και μάλιστα συχνά όταν ο ίδιος έχει υπάρξει προνομιούχος του συστήματος, και έχει επωφεληθεί πλειστάκις από τα δάνεια που ερχόσαντε ως τώρα αβέρτα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Το θέμα είναι -και αυτό το ρωτάω σοβαρά- πώς αντιμετωπίζεις τον όχλο που ζητάει αίμα; Που μιλάει για κρεμάλες, φασίστες, προδότες, ανθέλληνες κλπ; Και μάλιστα συχνά όταν ο ίδιος έχει υπάρξει προνομιούχος του συστήματος, και έχει επωφεληθεί πλειστάκις από τα δάνεια που ερχόσαντε ως τώρα αβέρτα;


Με προσεχτική αποσυμπίεση. Με διόρθωση των στραβών που οδήγησαν σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Με αλληλεγγύη. Με κατανόηση. Με ανάπτυξη. Με εκπαίδευση. Με δικαιοσύνη. Με διαφάνεια. Με δημοκρατία. Όχι στη σειρά. Όλα μαζί.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 8, 2012)

Βρε συ, Δύτη μου, εγώ, τουλάχιστον (θε μου -λέξη και κόμμα), κατάλαβα πολύ καλά τι εννοούσες. Αλλά και οι άλλοι, πιστεύω. Απλώς, για ανθρώπους σαν εμάς, ο συνειρμός είναι κάτι παραπάνω κι από αυτόματος.
Η "κρατούσα τάξη" και οι "τρεις διαδοχικές κυβερνήσεις" είναι απόφαση του λαού. Πόσες φορές πρέπει να το πούμε; Αυτός τις εξέλεξε -κι αν στην αρχή είχε το άλλοθι της άγνοιας, πόσο ακόμα μπορεί να το επικαλείται; Θα το επικαλεστεί και στην τέταρτη, αν και εφόσον έρθει πρόωρα στα πράγματα και αναγκαστεί από τη σκληρή πραγματικότητα να κάνει και αυτή τη θεαματική κωλοτούμπα που έκανε ο κάργα-αντιμνημονιακός Σαμαράς; (Και κάπου εδώ διαισθάνομαι ότι κάναμε τον πρώτο πλήρη κύκλο του νήματος).

Επίσης μην παραβλέπεις, σε παρακαλώ, το γεγονός ότι εδώ μέσα -στη Λέξι- _*κανένας σοβαρός Λεξιλόγος *_δεν εξισώνει τα δύο άκρα και δεν συμψηφίζει τίποτα. Έχουν πρηστεί τα δάχτυλά μας να το πληκτρολογούμε!


----------



## Marinos (Nov 8, 2012)

Πάλι πρέπει να φύγω, αλλά βιαστικά να σημειώσω: από τις τρεις διαδοχικές κυβερνήσεις δύσκολα μπορούμε να βρούμε κάποια που να ήταν ανόθευτη κυβέρνηση του λαού, εκλεγμένη για το έργο που έκανε, με κορυφαία περίπτωση την κυβέρνηση Παπαδήμου. Αλλά τέλος πάντων, ούτε εγώ έχω πολλή όρεξη να συνεχίσω το γαϊτανάκι και δεν επικαλούμαι κανένα άλλοθι άγνοιας γιατί δεν επικαλούμαι κανένα "λαό". Αυτό που ήθελα κυρίως να πω ήταν άλλο, το έγραψα δυο φορές και δεν προλαβαίνω -αλήθεια!- να το ξαναγράψω. Διαβάζετε (και διαδίδετε) τον Μαρίνο, μην τον παρερμηνεύετε. :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2012)

Τι φλασμπακ ήταν αυτό με την Ασλάν! Η ρουμάνα γεροντολόγος Άννα Ασλάν και το Ζεροβιτάλ, μόνιμη διαφήμιση στις τελευταίες σελίδες των περιοδικών της εποχής (αν και τότε που το θυμάμαι η Ασλάν πρέπει να είχε πεθάνει, είχε μείνει το προϊόν).
Στην ερώτηση πώς αντιμετωπίζεις τον όχλο κλπ: ψύχραιμα και χωρίς να του δίνεις περισσότερη σημασία απ'όσο του αξίζει. Ίσως φταίει που το βλέπω από απόσταση, αλλά από κοντά λογικά έχετε καλύτερη οπτική. Ο όχλος αυτός δεν είναι πρωτοφανής, δεν είναι μεγάλος. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο όχλος αλλά η ζημιά που μπορεί να κάνει ο όχλος στον σοβαρό και συμμαζεμένο μέσο πολίτη. Συμφωνώ με τον δόχτορα πιο πάνω, παρεμπιπτόντως.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2012)

Η Ασλάν πέθανε το 1988 σε ηλικία 91 ετών.


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2012)

Άρα ζούσε ακόμα τότε. Απόδειξη ότι οι θεραπείες δούλευαν ή σύμπτωση;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2015)

Με την πρώτη φορά αριστερά κυβέρνησή μας έχουν ως τώρα συμβεί τα εξής:


Εορτασμός της 25ης Μαρτίου με άρματα στους δρόμους και λαϊκά πανηγύρια τα οποία τα είδα στο νέτι να κυκλοφορούν και σε ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες περίπου 45ετίας
Η περιφέρεια που έχει πρώτηφοράαριστερή περιφερειάρχη προσφέρει παράτυπα -ή και παράνομα, όπως λένε διάφορα άρθρα που διαβάζω- τα αποθεματικά της περιφέρειας στο κράτος για να πληρωθούν μισθοί και συντάξεις
Η κυβέρνηση αντικαθιστά τη διοίκηση του ΟΑΕΔ και η καινούρια διοικήτρια προσφέρει κι αυτή τα αποθεματικά του ΟΑΕΔ -διάβαζε: των ανέργων- στο κράτος ενώ η προηγούμενη διοίκηση είχε απορρίψει το σχετικό αίτημα
Με το έτσι θέλω οι υπάλληλοι της ΔΕΗ κερδίζουν ένα μισθό παραπάνω το χρόνο
Η κυβέρνηση κάτι έχει υπογράψει για παράταση του προγράμματος δανειοδότησης αλλά δεν ξέρουμε ακριβώς τι επειδή *δεν το έχει φέρει στη Βουλή*
Βλέπω στο ίντερνετ φωτογραφίες ανθρώπων που πρωτοστατούσαν στα επεισόδια στις παρελάσεις παλιότερα να στέκονται τώρα στις κερκίδες των επισήμων
Ο υπουργός διοικητικής μεταρρύθμισης έχει πελάτες στην ιδιωτική του επιχείρηση τους υπαλλήλους του υπουργείου του και στο υπουργείο του υπαλλήλους τις συνεργάτιδές του από την ιδιωτική του επιχείρηση και η κυβέρνηση τον καλύπτει
Ο ΥπΕθΑ κάνει εξοντωτικές αγωγές σε δημοσιογράφους επειδή του ασκούν κριτική
And last but not least, διαβάζω σήμερα ότι υπεγράφη από τον αριστερό πρωθυπουργο μας πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου, *δηλαδή αυτό ακριβώς για το οποίο κατηγορούνταν ως χουντικές οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις από τη σημερινή*.

Αλλά απορώ, πώς και ξαφνικά δεν ακούμε πουθενά τη λέξη «χούντα»;


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2015)

Παλ, ειχα μεινει με την εντύπωση ότι ανήκες σε αυτούς που υποστηριζαν τις τότε θέσεις της νυν κυβέρνησης, οπότε ίσως θα πρέπει να απαντήσεις πρώτη.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2015)

SBE said:


> ειχα μεινει με την εντύπωση ότι ανήκες σε αυτούς που υποστηριζαν τις τότε θέσεις της νυν κυβέρνησης


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2015)

SBE said:


> Παλ, ειχα μεινει με την εντύπωση ότι ανήκες σε αυτούς που υποστηριζαν τις τότε θέσεις της νυν κυβέρνησης, οπότε ίσως θα πρέπει να απαντήσεις πρώτη.


Χμμμ... όχι. Μόνο σε παράλληλο σύμπαν μπορεί να το έχεις ζήσει αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 31, 2015)

H Πρόεδρος της Βουλής έσκιζε κάποτε τα ρούχα της ότι αυτή η Βουλή δε θα περνάει ΠΝΠ αλλά δεν την άκουσα χτες να πει κάτι. Και μια συνεδρίαση της Βουλής αλλά δε μας είπε βρε παιδί μου κανείς τι στο καλό συζητάει η κυβέρνηση -που τα θέλει όλα διάφανα- με τους εταίρους; 

Αλλά καλά που μας είπε ο πρωθυπουργός ότι γύρισε η δημοκρατία στη χώρα, γιατί δε θα το καταλάβαινα, επειδή όταν τα ίδια συνέβαιναν επί άλλων κυβερνήσεων ο ίδιος μιλούσε για «εκτροπή» του πολιτεύματος.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 20, 2015)

Με ΠΝΠ «δεσμεύονται» τα διαθέσιμα των φορέων. Η Ζωή, τι κάνει η Ζωή;


----------



## panadeli (Apr 20, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Η Ζωή, τι κάνει η Ζωή;



Πλακώνεται με βενζινάδες ενδεχομένως. 
:devil:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2015)

Πέρασε από τη Βουλή χωρίς απαρτία το ν/σ για φυλακές-Ξηρό: Κόντρες και επίθεση στην Ζωή

Πρώτη φορά αριστερά: όποτε μας αρέσει, η βουλή έχει απαρτία, και όποτε δε μας αρέσει, δεν έχει. Γιατί «η δημοκρατία επέστρεψε στον τόπο που γεννήθηκε»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2015)

Και κάπου εδώ να θυμίσουμε στους νεότερους στο φόρουμ ότι κάτω από το αισθαντικό ψευδώνυμο Παλ Αύρα κρύβεται ο μουστακαλής σεξιστής Παυλάρας.


----------

